# Beds, Bedding and Furniture . . .



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Guys . . . I am reaching out to all you guys to find the best places to buy Beds, Bed mattresses and living room furniture like sofa's etc. 
I am shortly moving to Cyprus between Paphos & Limassol, and being presently here in the UK its not so easy trawling the web to find outlets in the location of Cyprus. 
So I was looking to see if you guys have some good suggestions on where to buy the above items which would need to inc delivery . . . Thank you.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Ivors

A good place to start is Ikea in Limassol. Their stock is held in Nicosia and they will deliver.

If you want something more up market, there's a wealth of furniture shops in Limassol and Paphos.

We brought most of our furniture from the UK and bought a few bits and pieces from Ikea, Salt & Pepper and a few small retailers in Limassol.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steptoes on the Paphos to Polis road has some very nice furniture. Not as expensive as some of the Cypriot stores and more to the UK taste. Most of the Cypriot run storestend to have fancy uncomfortable Italian furniture or dark wood which the Cypriots love but is IMO unsuitable for a country where everything gets so dusty minutes after it has been dusted.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

https://www.steptoeshomefurniture.com/


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Veronica . . . Yes, I know the dust gets in easily . Though I had seen"Steptoes" and its a good website, one that includes there range with prices. they have Emailed me and Delivery can be next day for anyone else reading this thread. So thank you for your added info . . . 
Ivor


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Buying furnature*

We have used Kliena (I think its spelt) in Larnica, very good price and will deliver at a price, even build (yes) at a price.


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks MikenSue . . . I just googled them, it's Kleima, and looking on line they have stores in Larnaca, Nicosia, and a new one now open in Limassol . . . for those also reading this thread.


----------



## Ivors (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes. I agree. I have IKEA down to visit when I am there . . . as they will have quite an extensive range of items. I agree with your thread and my intention is to visit the stores and to check out the goods. 
From being in the UK at present, its not so easy to find furniture stores online which show items and also provides the price . . . . So I am trying to capture those stores that will offer me quality items at a reasonable cost and reduce the time taken to travel and view them . . .


----------

